# Pet Sitting & home from home Boarding



## Furry chums (Nov 21, 2017)

I have had and loved animals all my life and want to extend that care and love I have for my own to other furry chums out there. I know myself being a working mum and juggling life in general it's hard to be with you're pets all the time and you never want then to be alone for long periods of time.
I offer a range of services including standard walking during the day, full daycare, overnight care and cover for holidays etc.
I am full CRB checked and pet first aid trained. I like to usually offer a one on one personal service for clients as I know animals all have different temperaments and tolerances so don't like to book in more than one animal a time ideally. The animals health and wellbeing comes first before anything else.


----------

